# dendrocare?



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

anyone tell me their experiance with dendrocare supplements vs. rep cal, etc. (other widely available supplements) i always want the very best for all my pets/ specimens but $25 for 100 g of dendrocare is expensive no matter how you cut it.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

See below:

food-feeding/topic38166.html?hilit=Dendrocare#p282242


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

As far as supplements go I mainly use this "Mineral-All" stuff made by "Sticky Tongue Farms", it's a supplement designed for insectivorous amphibians & reptiles. It works pretty good with my frogs, Its got calcium, magnesium, zinc and a bunch of other stuff in it (when you read the ingredients you would think you were reading the periodic table). It sells for about 10 or 12 dollars a six ounce bottle and one bottle will last you long time, I have two frogs and I have been using the same bottle since December and I think that bottle still more than half full.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I have two frogs and I have been using the same bottle since December and I think that bottle still more than half full.


It's a matter of best practice to replace all supplements after 6 months of opening to maintain efficacy.


----------

